# fuel prices 20/07/08



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

france 1.45-1.58

swiss 1.35€ or 2.28chf

italy 1.55


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

July 12&13th 2008

France:

Auchan, Macon €1.41 (£1.11)

Belgium:

Repsol Brugge €1.32  (£1.05)

UK

Tesco Stockport: £1.33 (€1.67)
Tesco Droylesden £1.27 (€1.60)

Now who says it is not cheaper abroad?

Trev.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

here in not so sunny south west ireland approx €1.40 per litre.

chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sunny*



chrisblack said:


> here in not so sunny south west ireland approx €1.40 per litre.
> 
> chris


Hope the weather is good @ £1.11 a litre!

Trev.


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

A20, SE London,(London to Dover) most garages are getting together with a price of £1.379 per litre for diesel. Fill up before you use this route.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Sunny*



teemyob said:


> chrisblack said:
> 
> 
> > here in not so sunny south west ireland approx €1.40 per litre.
> ...


I bought at €1.45 in Dundalk last week and it worked out at £1.18 on my Nationwide credit card statement.

Edit - Just had a pleasant surprise, this post prompted me to check my receipt and there is another item paid for. That'll teach me not to let the OH into the shop. Next time she can fill and I will pay.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Tesco near us is 130 a litre but they have been giving 5p a litre off when you spend £50 in the shop. 

So 125 is as cheap as I can get it in the UK.

But we are going to France later this week so I will make sure we need Derv in Calais.

Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CANT BE SERIOUS*

This cannot be true?

Water Fuel

Trev.


----------

